# Flexaret VI



## WhaleDaughter (Apr 8, 2017)

This was this year's birthday present to myself (a little early). I had it checked out and the tech said it's darn near perfect. The only issue is that the top shutter speed is shooting at more of 250 than 400, but it's 50+ years old so I'm fine with that, I can just adjust my exposure. And regardless, it is a gorgeous camera. The camera tech was enthralled (as am I).


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 8, 2017)

Count me enthralled as well.....very nice shoot'n iron!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 8, 2017)

WhaleDaughter said:


> This was this year's birthday present to myself (a little early). I had it checked out and the tech said it's darn near perfect. The only issue is that the top shutter speed is shooting at more of 250 than 400, but it's 50+ years old so I'm fine with that, I can just adjust my exposure. And regardless, it is a gorgeous camera. The camera tech was enthralled (as am I).
> 
> View attachment 137764


There is a guy that fixes rollei's that may get that in order. His name is Harry Fleeneor.  Rollei Repairs By Harry Fleenor. If he doesn't, maybe he can lead you to someone.  This guy does amazing work on Rollei

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Derrel (Apr 8, 2017)

Nice camera! Looks very striking. Good pic of it.


----------



## WhaleDaughter (Apr 8, 2017)

webestang64 said:


> Count me enthralled as well.....very nice shoot'n iron!



I'm actually a little intimidated to shoot with it. With only 12 shots per roll, I feel like every shot has to really count. For now, I've got it loaded with Ilford Delta 100. Hopefully I can think of something really great to shoot.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 8, 2017)

That's the way shooting with 120 rollfilm works: you make each frame count.


----------



## WhaleDaughter (Apr 8, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Nice camera! Looks very striking. Good pic of it.



Thank you. Everyone who has seen it has commented on how it looks. I love that it's so different. Figuring it out is half the fun for me. It's also a good point of entry for conversations with other people, which I often struggle with.


----------



## WhaleDaughter (Apr 8, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> WhaleDaughter said:
> 
> 
> > This was this year's birthday present to myself (a little early). I had it checked out and the tech said it's darn near perfect. The only issue is that the top shutter speed is shooting at more of 250 than 400, but it's 50+ years old so I'm fine with that, I can just adjust my exposure. And regardless, it is a gorgeous camera. The camera tech was enthralled (as am I).
> ...



Thanks for the information. The techs at my local shop had never heard of a Flexaret, but testing shutter speeds is easy enough. I've got to get the light seals on my OM-1n fixed first, because it's been next on the list for a little while.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 9, 2017)

WhaleDaughter said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> > Count me enthralled as well.....very nice shoot'n iron!
> ...


I only get 8 shots from my Fuji GW690III 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## WhaleDaughter (Apr 9, 2017)

Well frak. I took my new camera to knitting with me this afternoon. When I got home and pulled it out of my bag the back had popped open. So I probably lost that frame, hopefully I didn't lose more. I might have to invest in a sturdy rubber band if the back is going to be that easy to pop open. I do have the original leather case, but it's got decades of cigarette smoke in it and I'm hyper sensitive. It's not a win if I keep the camera closed but get a week long migraine from the smell.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 9, 2017)

Good to know NOW, that the back latch is kind of sketchy. I had the same issue with my old Cosmorex SE (a re-badged Zenit B), a Russian-made 35mm SLR that had a simple, pull-upward-to-open latch on the left side of the camera. The then-current leather camera strap would often catch on the latch, and Pop! the doggone camera back open! Argh!!!! The wide,thick *blue rubber bands* used to hold bunches of asparagus together in the produce section is a STOUT type of rubber band! Very handy for a couple different photo-related things. Might be just the ticket to keep that cameraback securely closed.

Now, HERE's a video I made, showing how you can make your new/old TLR into a split-image rangefinder focusing wonder!

*Welcome to TLR Thursday, and One of Derrel's Photo Tips!*


----------



## WhaleDaughter (Apr 16, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Good to know NOW, that the back latch is kind of sketchy. I had the same issue with my old Cosmorex SE (a re-badged Zenit B), a Russian-made 35mm SLR that had a simple, pull-upward-to-open latch on the left side of the camera. The then-current leather camera strap would often catch on the latch, and Pop! the doggone camera back open! Argh!!!! The wide,thick *blue rubber bands* used to hold bunches of asparagus together in the produce section is a STOUT type of rubber band! Very handy for a couple different photo-related things. Might be just the ticket to keep that cameraback securely closed.
> 
> Now, HERE's a video I made, showing how you can make your new/old TLR into a split-image rangefinder focusing wonder!
> 
> *Welcome to TLR Thursday, and One of Derrel's Photo Tips!*



I took it out for the first time on Friday, and I couldn't get it to fire. So I sat down and read the (VII) manual and it said to close the back and then turn the knob until it was tight so it would push open. So I started twisting the knob and darned if it doesn't screw right down!!

But of course the counter had resent and I had to wind up again...I'll be surprised if I get 8 shots off this first roll, but that's just the learning experience.


"Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


----------



## terri (Apr 16, 2017)

WhaleDaughter said:


> This was this year's birthday present to myself (a little early). I had it checked out and the tech said it's darn near perfect. The only issue is that the top shutter speed is shooting at more of 250 than 400, but it's 50+ years old so I'm fine with that, I can just adjust my exposure. And regardless, it is a gorgeous camera. The camera tech was enthralled (as am I).
> 
> View attachment 137764



Pretty!   Shiny!   Want!


----------

